# can you adjust the bite point of the clutch?



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

r34 gtr with a carbon triple plate, the clutch is new and done maybe 1500-2000 miles. 

I took a mate out and gave the car a launch. After this the gears was hard to get , i crunched the gears a couple of times on the way home (i presumed the clutch was over heating) Anyway, got in the motor to go to work this morning and i cant select any gears, if i start it in gear with the clutch dipped it pulls itself along. 

im hoping you can adjust the bite point up off the floor, im sure it cant be a clutch problem/worn as it was run in and only having a mere 400bhp put through it. (run in period was 1000 miles)


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

If it was worn then the biting point would be higher rather than lower. Not sure if its different on an R34 but on the R32 the adjustment is made on the pedal


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

but with a push clutch i guess the bite point will drop maybe? as its the reverse to a pull? Or am i speaking rubbish there? 

I know there is a rod on the pedal but when i removed the connector there was not enough room to spin it without removing the pedals, i guess this is the only place to adjust it but want to make sure before i mess!


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

i thought the r34 was pull type??


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

Sonds like the slave clynder to me!

The clutch should be fine! If its not i would expect a replacemenet. But as said above as the clutch is engaged it sounds like it has not failed, when they go you cant get drive!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

the clutch has been converted to a push due to it being a triple carbon. 

The slave cylinder is brand new (nismo) and there are no leaks. I cant see what can go wrong with them apart from if there was a leak. I took my old one apart today (also nismo) to see if it could be something simple. 

So what does this bar connecting to the clutch pedal do? 

And i have no chance of a replacment clutch,LOL The instruction say there is no warranty after the clutch has been installed :nervous:

and ye i know you normally cant drive when they go wrong, hence the new one ! LOL.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

come on! someone must have had to adjust there clutch before? 


i think haynes need to make an owners manual for these cars.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Some useful workshop manuals here.

Nissan Skyline FSM: Nissan Model R34 Series Service Manual Supplement.pdf » OnlineFreeEBooks.net « the most imitated free ebook site

If it's an ATS/Carbonetic they don't recommend the Nismo cylinder.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

lightspeed said:


> Some useful workshop manuals here.
> 
> Nissan Skyline FSM: Nissan Model R34 Series Service Manual Supplement.pdf » OnlineFreeEBooks.net « the most imitated free ebook site
> 
> If it's an ATS/Carbonetic they don't recommend the Nismo cylinder.


really? why? and ye it is a ATS!


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

sounds like you may have buckled the plates


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Not sure about the push/pull factors here. But have you bled the clutch line? Could be air or something in there causing pressure loss and not allowing the clutch to engage properly.
Could also be the clutch pedal adjustment which is out of tune.

Maybe master cylinder is on its last breath?
Why did you change the slave cylinder? broken? From what I've read they often leave this world in pairs. So if the slave broke chances are that your master needs some help.

I'm not sure those things apply to your kind of clutch though. But something tells me it isn't the actuall clutch causing the problem, but the clutch mechanism.

edit: There should be a guide on how to properly adjust the clutch pedal in a workshop manual.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2006)

lightspeed said:


> Some useful workshop manuals here.
> 
> Nissan Skyline FSM: Nissan Model R34 Series Service Manual Supplement.pdf » OnlineFreeEBooks.net « the most imitated free ebook site
> 
> If it's an ATS/Carbonetic they don't recommend the Nismo cylinder.


Why is that? I have never heard that before & I can't for the life in me think why it would effect the operation of the clutch?

I only ask because I have an ATS twin plate & a Nismo slave cyl which I have been using for over 2 years now without issue & that includes over a 100 hard drag launches!


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Why is that? I have never heard that before & I can't for the life in me think why it would effect the operation of the clutch?
> 
> I only ask because I have an ATS twin plate & a Nismo slave cyl which I have been using for over 2 years now without issue & that includes over a 100 hard drag launches!


The Nismo cylinder has a larger bore, making the clutch feel lighter, but ultimately it has less movement (stroke). Sounds ominous if the original poster can't get enough stroke to make the clutch disengage fully.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

all sorted, gave the rod at the back of the pedal a couple of turns and the bite is now 1/4 way off the floor, fully ingaged just under half way. All gears nice and smooth again. 

thanks for everyones input.


----------

